# Ocelot



## patihon

Hi! I have a translation to do and it's about accesories and bags of a new brand. They use strange descriptions for the colours of their items. For example: Ocelot colour, and I have to translate OCELOT as a colour into Polish... Could anyone help me?


----------



## LilianaB

I think you can translate it as lampard. Motyw lamparda.


----------



## patihon

LilianaB said:


> I think you can translate it as lampard. Motyw lamparda.



A mysli Pani, ze 'lampartowy' tez moglabym uzyc? Np lampartowy top, lampartowy dodatek... Bo musze te produkty w taki sposob opisac: Ocelot Kelly Brooks Accessory (gdzie Kelly Brooks to marka) i 'Leopard' juz tam nie pasuje...


----------



## LilianaB

Dodatki Kelly Brooks w deseniach lamparta? Wait for other opinions, please. I think you can translate it this way.


----------



## ChipMacShmon

Ja zostawiłbym jednak tego ocelota. To inne zwierzę i też deseń na jego futrze jest inny od wzoru na futrze lamparta. Gdyby projektanci chcieli użyć wzoru lamparta to by go użyli i produkty byłyby określane jako: Leopard Kelly Brooks Accessory (a nie: Ocelot Kelly Brooks Accesory).

Czyli, idąc tropem LillianaB, można to przetłumaczyć jako: dodatki Kelly Brooks w deseniu ocelota (o wzorze ocelota).

Inną sprawą jest czy chodzi o kolor. Jeśli ma to być kolor to nie sądzę by było można użyć w takim przypadku słowa deseń. Nie wiem czy coś takiego istnieje, ale może można powiedzieć: koloru ocelotowego.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, perhapas ocelot, as the design, but it definitely sounds strange as the collocation -- ocelot color -- it is a spotted animal. 
They used color in English for some strange reason. *W kolorze ocelota*, perhaps, but not as an adjective. It sounds strange to me as an adjective.


----------



## kknd

szczerze proponuję „lamparci” zamiast „lampartowy”. prawdziwa zagwozdka jest dla mnie tutaj: „ocelotowy” (prędzej), czy „oceloci” (raczej nie)? chyba żadna opcja nie jest właściwa… wydaje się pozostają wyrażenia opisowe („kolor/cętki/motyw/deseń ocelota”).


----------



## BezierCurve

A stara, sprawdzona "panterka" to nie będzie właściwie to samo?


----------



## kknd

BezierCurve said:


> A stara, sprawdzona "panterka" to nie będzie właściwie to samo?


hmm… „lampart” i „pantera” to właściwie synonimy – co jednak z ocelotem?!


----------

